# finished the cage



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 29, 2012)

i have finally finished my 8x4x4 cage with a barrier in the middle so galil gets 4x4x4 and maroon has a 4x4x4 they both seem to like it


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 29, 2012)

What temperatures do you have each of them at? Humidity levels? Basking spots?


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 29, 2012)

Get some pics up for us!


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 29, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> What temperatures do you have each of them at? Humidity levels? Basking spots?



it still doesnt have substrate so the temp humidity and basking are not correct 


tommyboy said:


> Get some pics up for us!



lost camera but i taking pics now with crappy webcam lol
















meet mrs maroon she has obviously had a bad experience in life so she is very difficult to tame











and heres galil she did not like me in her cage AT ALL


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you serious? You just bought another animal without being able to buy substrate before you got it? So where are they staying as of now? On the wood?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 29, 2012)

no geez yur rude i was just showing you the cage and how they like more space i put them back in there old cage so they can sleep in and tomorrow i get substrate so dont get yur pantys in a bunch


----------



## james.w (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you going to seal the wood?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 30, 2012)

yes i am im adding 12 inches of potting soil and cypress mixed i cant wait to see them in the cage with substrate


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just making sure you're looking out for the welfare of your animals...


----------



## james.w (Apr 30, 2012)

What are you sealing it with?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 30, 2012)

idk what do u use i am still looking for stuff thats safe for reptiles and if its for sealing barrier i cant because one day that will be my tegus cage and will need another 8x4x4 for galil


----------



## james.w (Apr 30, 2012)

If you don't seal it, it wont last more than a couple years anyway.


----------

